# Calmer while wearing clothing?



## blondebond (Mar 1, 2009)

I've noticed that my chi is quieter and calmer when he's wearing his sweater or thermies. If he's chasing his tail too much or bouncing off the walls, I put his sweater on him and he'll curl up somewhere and go to sleep.

Is this usual behavior?


----------



## mom 2 Nacho BellGrande (Mar 8, 2009)

Nacho is like that too when I first put his shirt or sweatshirt on. He'll stand in one place and will look at me with a face like "are you serious?" lol. He'll only walk with clothes on if I'm walking away from him. Otherwise, he'll just stay in that one spot looking pitiful.


----------



## blondebond (Mar 1, 2009)

Is that what it is? He's embarassed?


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

hahah i used to do this to bam when he was a pup - you're too rambunctious - you're getting the sweater. then he just plops down and refuses to moveand looks up atme like whyyyy oh whyyyy he still kind of does this too when i put his fleece on for walks he just stands there and doenst move. i don't know what it is but i think its super funny


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

carrera does the same thing kind of, when we put clothes on her she lays on her back and rolls around for a few minutes while digging her nose in things and blowing out, its weird. then she will lay down as if shes so depressed to have clothes on..


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

Gizmo loves his clothes! In fact his sweater was sitting on his pillow on the floor this past Sunday and he went and picked up the sweater and carried it over to me to put it on him! It was the cutest thing I have ever seen!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

There may be some calming influence to wearing clothes. I know they wrap babies snugly and it works with them. I wrap my puppy mill Chi, Kozanna, in a blanket when I hold her and it calms her. She loves a blanket and always has one in her bed. She wears clothes sometimes, too. She has a couple of pink dresses and a sweater and a warm coat.


----------



## kobi0326 (Jun 13, 2008)

ahra1284 said:


> hahah i used to do this to bam when he was a pup - you're too rambunctious - you're getting the sweater. then he just plops down and refuses to moveand looks up atme like whyyyy oh whyyyy he still kind of does this too when i put his fleece on for walks he just stands there and doenst move. i don't know what it is but i think its super funny


LOL, I used to do the same thing with Kobi!! He HATED his sweaters, he still does to a degree, but now he's learned that it doesn't actually paralize him, and he can actually move. It still calms him down a lot though.

Butters however LOVES his sweaters. I think its cause he's a SC and is always cold, and he likes being warm, while Kobi is a LC and doesn't really need the extra warmth.


----------

